# Preamplificador micrófono válvula single ended



## AMiranda (Feb 25, 2012)

¿¿¿qué os parece?? pinta muy bien y sencillo!

lo único malo es que parece que la válvula 6au6, ya no se fabrica y habría que buscarla.

¿alguna válvula para reemplazarla?







por aquí un video testeando el sonido:


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 25, 2012)

http://esp.ebay.com/viewItem?item=370504474793&v=gbh


----------

